
A spaceship shooting game developed using JavaScript ES6, Canvas - caihonghui
https://github.com/gd4Ark/star-battle
======
nkkollaw
It's in Chinese, the thing doesn't move with arrows nor mouse, and it uses a
copyrighted soundtrack from Star Wars.

